# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Nudibranquio com carapaça?

## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, ppl.

Ontem, quando estava de volta das ostras, reparei num nudibranquio, e tirei-o, nao e o meu espanto quando vejo outro, mas desta vez o dito cujo estava disfarçado com uma carapaça!
Agora fora de brincadeiras, alguem me sabe dizer o que e isto?( mesmo nao sabendo se era benefico ou nao, retirei-os e penso que o nudi, era uma Elysia sp, pois tenho a alga codium sp, e é comum viver nelas)

PS: as Elysias sao boas a comer alga filamentosa

----------


## Abílio Oliveira

O que é não sei mas posso te dizer que no meu aquario tenho um monte deles.
Até agora sem prob. com a vantagem de me limpar os vidros :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Eu por acaso vi um desses no meu aqua!

Também pensei quer era um nudibranquio na altura, mas pareceu-me mais uma lapa, por acaso deixei-o permanecer no aqua...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Filipe e Abilio, os vossos tinha a carapaça rigida?(mas nao muito, pois com um bocado de força parte-se)

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Isto e uma Stomatella Varia. Deem uma olhada no link.
http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Filipe e Abilio, os vossos tinha a carapaça rigida?(mas nao muito, pois com um bocado de força parte-se)



Sim riginha! não fiz força até partir... lool


Parece uma lapa

----------

